# Wieso funktioniert dieses Script bei mir nicht



## egloff (27. Mai 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso das nachfolgende Script bei mir auf der homepage nicht funktioniert?

```
<a href="#" onclick="window.open ([url]http://www.evangeliumtagfuertag.org/popup-reads.phd?language=DE&logo=http://mywesite.com/mylogo.gif’[/url], ‘’,’width=500,height=500, top=0,left=120,scrollbars=yes’)>
```
Ich bin mir im klaren, dass das eigentlich auch mit HTML zusammenhängt, vielleicht kann mir aber doch jemand helfen.

Danke


----------



## Graf Zahl (27. Mai 2006)

egloff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso das nachfolgende Script bei mir auf der homepage nicht funktioniert?
> 
> ```
> <a href="#" onclick="window.open ([url]http://www.evangeliumtagfuertag.org/popup-reads.phd?language=DE&logo=http://mywesite.com/mylogo.gif’[/url], ‘’,’width=500,height=500, top=0,left=120,scrollbars=yes’)>
> ...



Hallo,

ich glaube bei dir fehlen einmal die Anführungsstriche, die du nach onclick eröffnest, aber nicht mehr schließt.

Versuchs dann halt mal so:


```
<a href="#" onclick="window.open ([url]http://www.evangeliumtagfuertag.org/popup-reads.phd?language=DE&logo=http://mywesite.com/mylogo.gif’[/url], ‘’,’width=500,height=500, top=0,left=120,scrollbars=yes’)">
```

MfG Graf Zahl


----------



## egloff (3. Jun 2006)

Jetzt funkts danke


----------

